# Okay, LAST go around.



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
This was actually the last question I answered because I couldn’t think of anything specific that would impact my answers. I was in a great mood, but then the deeper I delved into the answers, the more repressed emotions and thoughts were pouring to the surface, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/beauti...re-2017-07-20/
This butterfly is beautiful. I’m impressed with the colors, even the colors of the rocks it’s resting on. I love how the color tones complement each other so well. I love butterflies because to me they symbolize childlike innocence, beauty, and freedom. They also remind me of my mom because she loves butterflies. My grandmother is deceased, and whenever either one of us see a butterfly, we think it’s her watching over us.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
I don’t think I’d be all that upset, to be honest. If I were with friends whom I trusted could get us back to town safely, I wouldn’t be all that stressed out. Of course I’d be disappointed about missing the concert, but I think the only way I’d react with extreme emotion is if someone had high anxiety and was freaking out, because then I’d internalize that and most likely freak out too. If I feel safe and secure with the people I’m surrounded with, and they’re calm and can take charge, then I’d be calm as well.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
After the concert, I’d probably just want to go back home and go to sleep. I love concerts, but the sensory overload is overwhelming for me; especially the crowds and the loud music. I’d probably politely decline and take an Uber home.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
This question reminds me of one of my cousins and her constantly spewing ignorant comments about gay people. (I’m a lesbian, but she has no clue) When she goes on her rants, I’m on fire internally, but I still manage to keep my composure because I’m not one for conflict. I find it easier for me to handle my own emotions, even if I rage and stew, than dealing with other people’s emotions. I always politely tell her that gay people shouldn’t be judged or stereotyped, but I don’t outwardly judge her despite doing so internally. Other people have noticed that my emotions show on my face, so to most, it’s obviously how I feel anyway, even if I try to hide.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I’d definitely judge internally. Depending on what it was, my face would probably grow hot, and I’d feel anger or any other emotions in my body first. I feel like this is situation based, and it would all depend on what I saw, whom I saw, and how strongly I felt about it and if it deeply impacted me/someone close to me.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I’ve always believed that there was good in everyone, that deep down people just want and need someone to understand and love them. I can’t really explain this particular value – it was just always there. When I was a kid, I was always very naïve this way – even if kids were mean to me, I’d continue to befriend them and allow them into my life because that good I saw in them shined, and that’s all that mattered to me. But I think I lost sight of this deeply held value due to outside influences (parents, other people, and experiences). I do miss the girl I used to be, though, the one with the rose colored glasses. Another deeply held value is that when you’re in a relationship, you shouldn’t be attracted to anyone else, for any reason. Acting on it was unforgivable. That one person you’re committing to should be enough. Now, this was more of a value that I held with conviction when I was younger. But through past experience, this changed, because I found myself attracted to others for different reasons while in a relationship, and even acting on it. The only way I truly understand the complexity of things (that it’s not simply black and white) is once I’ve experienced something personally, and that’s how those values may or may not change.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) I tend to have odd taste (and I mean odd in comparison to what my friends or mainstream considers interesting or relevant). I purposely distance myself from mainstream or even pop culture because in some ways I feel that I’m above that (Plus I find it difficult to care when everyone is into something). This part of my personality I feel most separates me from others. I tend to feel somewhat removed from society in this sense.
b) I’d change my insecurity, my lack of self-confidence. I want to enjoy life more profoundly, and I don’t really feel I can do that until I get to the root of myself and learn more about me. Who am I really? I’ve spent my entire life hiding because early in life when I was more open, my true self was rejected, butchered, tortured. So the insecure little girl is very much lingering inside the body of a woman who desperately wants to become her own person.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
To be honest, I don’t really trust hunches or gut feelings, I tend to be skeptical and question them. Unless they’re so obvious that I can’t ignore them, when I’m in a situation that requires extreme thought and analysis (especially life decisions), I tend to consult those closest to me. I’ll talk and talk and talk and talk, requiring several different opinions, and sometimes that confuses me even more, yet it’s how I’ve always handled things. I’ve made some bad decisions in the past, therefore I have a tendency to not trust myself and rely too much on other’s input.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) Shopping (retail therapy, much?), deep conversations (although truthfully, they can both drain AND energize me. If I've burst open a few emotional flood gates, then I feel it in my body; my throat is tight, my chest hurts, my head aches, and I just have really, really low energy), unexpected connections, going out to dinners with trusted family and small circle of friends, going to the beach, sitting by the water, being out in the sun.
b) Work, having to be “on” when I just want to get lost in fantasy (and I don’t mean fantasy in a magical/other wordly sense, but my own, inner reality), meaningless conversations, I tend to become the most drained when I’m bored, and it feels like my energy is literally zapped out of my body, it’s almost painful.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
There’s a dark side to me that not too many people have seen. There’s a lot of anger and resentment for different reasons – mainly because I’m bitter, insecure, and don’t feel I was given the tools to become more than who I am. I feel very stuck, and while I’ve expressed these emotions, I don’t think people truly understand the extent of them. I repress them mainly because I’ve been seen as selfish and entitled, and I don’t want to be seen that way. I also tend to compare myself to others, and I don’t always express this outwardly. If I feel someone is better than me, I tend to distance myself and watch them from afar because in my mind, they don’t need me. If a close friend gets close to a person I’m comparing myself to, then I’ll slowly drift away, and people never know why. I truly repress my desire to start life over and tear myself out of the confines of my body and become someone else entirely - new soul, new life, new everything. I repress these feelings because no matter how many times I talk about it, how I feel about myself never changes.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Do you resonate with this: FiSe (ISFP) — Type in Mind ?

I'm not positive by any means. Just noticed a fair bit of Fi and Se in there.
It's funny because.. you actually say you don't trust gut feelings or hunches and tend to question them, in my simple head, that sounds very much like Fi - consciously deciding whether something feels right or not.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Turi said:


> Do you resonate with this: FiSe (ISFP) â€” Type in Mind ?
> 
> I'm not positive by any means. Just noticed a fair bit of Fi and Se in there.
> It's funny because.. you actually say you don't trust gut feelings or hunches and tend to question them, in my simple head, that sounds very much like Fi - consciously deciding whether something feels right or not.


I do relate to a degree, but it's the definition of Se that I'm not sure fits me. I don't feel as aware of my surroundings or as present as I'd imagine Se users would. I feel very much in my head, but I don't know if that's actually Ne. Also, so many people see Fe in me, and I can actually understand why in this case, you see Fi since everything I speak of is deeply rooted within me or relates to me personally. However, in my real life, I feel like I sway back and forth between both Fi and Fe; it's hard to truly pin down.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Any other opinions welcome. Could use the help.


----------



## Brown Bird (Jul 5, 2017)

soul_searching said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> This was actually the last question I answered because I couldn’t think of anything specific that would impact my answers. I was in a great mood, but then the deeper I delved into the answers, the more repressed emotions and thoughts were pouring to the surface, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
> ...


I am tempted to say ISFP as well. From what you have written, things about learning through experience, shopping, pulling away from the main stream. Also wanting to know who you really are could tie into your Fi. I hope this provides some value for you. Good luck.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Brown Bird said:


> I am tempted to say ISFP as well. From what you have written, things about learning through experience, shopping, pulling away from the main stream. Also wanting to know who you really are could tie into your Fi. I hope this provides some value for you. Good luck.


What confuses me the most is Fi/Fe and Se/Ne. I feel Fe in the sense I consult others when making decisions, and I don't have the stubbornness and convinction that Fi has. I value harmony, and if it means staying quiet to keep the peace, then I usually will. However, I feel Fi in the sense I'm very in touch with what feels right (but I may not necessarily act on it or make changes if it'll affect other people negatively). As for Se - I can be literal and while I'm intrigued by abstractions, I find them frustrating and draining because theories clearly don't have just one definitive truth, and I'm adamant on discovering that one truth. I don't feel I'm necessarily hyper aware of my physical environment; if anything I can be quite oblivious of my surroundings. Ne - it fits to a degree because my thought process can go in endless circles, and I flip back and forth constantly and sometimes never make clear cut decisions. But... I don't necessarily trust my intuition or gut feelings. 

I've been typed so many different types (as pretty much every feeling type) but nothing feels right or conclusive. I know I'm not dominant Ni because not only do I not trust my gut feelings, I certainly don't make decisions internally, at least not completely. Si fits to some extent but I'm not very detail oriented unless it relates to something I care about, and even then I don't always trust what I remember.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm leaning towards INFP and ENFP now, but I'm still open to any other opinions.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

soul_searching said:


> I feel Fe in the sense I consult others when making decisions


I'd consider this a pointer towards a preference for Je over Ji.



> and I don't have the stubbornness and convinction that Fi has.


You don't have to be stubborn to have / use Fi. Conviction is something I'd consider a trait resulting from introversion, but I _would_ consider all Fi types to have conviction in the realm of value, since Fi itself _is_ subjective value judgment.



> I value harmony, and if it means staying quiet to keep the peace, then I usually will.


You may very well be an Fi type who cares about maintaining harmony in the external world. Emotional homeostasis is not an Fe-exclusive thing. Many Fi users tend to feel uneasy in conflict situations.



> However, I feel Fi in the sense I'm very in touch with what feels right (but I may not necessarily act on it or make changes if it'll affect other people negatively).


I think an argument can be made for any high F type being tuned into their own feelings and in to what's right and wrong. 



> As for Se - I can be literal and while I'm intrigued by abstractions, I find them frustrating and draining because *theories clearly don't have just one definitive truth*, and I'm adamant on discovering that one truth. I don't feel I'm necessarily hyper aware of my physical environment; if anything I can be quite oblivious of my surroundings. Ne - it fits to a degree because my *thought process can go in endless circles, and I flip back and forth constantly and sometimes never make clear cut decisions*.


Anybody can be indecisive. Based on personal experience, it seems that most people describe themselves as such. The bolded parts indicate Ne, but based on what you've said here, you seem to have a strong preference for your Pi function over Ne, and an S function over Ne, which would indicate high Si. 



> I've been typed so many different types (as pretty much every feeling type) but nothing feels right or conclusive. I know I'm not dominant Ni because not only do I not trust my gut feelings, I certainly don't make decisions internally, at least not completely. Si fits to some extent but I'm not very detail oriented unless it relates to something I care about, and even then I don't always trust what I remember.


Si and Ni descriptions are often ridiculous (also, Se). Si is often equated with tradition, routine, details and the ability to retain and apply knowledge (which is something that everything can and does do). Ni usually gets stuck with even more bizarre descriptions, such as having hunches and being able to accurately predict things, as well as with being goal-orientated. 

What both functions are is really just subjective perception (within different realms of perception), and they can be difficult to spot in yourself and in others. I consider both functions timeless, as opposed to future-orientated (Ni) and past-orientated (Si), since Si and Ni discern consistent patterns with regards to what the "world" is, but Si is based in the concrete world while Ni is based in the conceptual / theoretical world. 

I know that everything I'm saying is probably just confusing you even more with regards to your type, but I do believe that you're relying too strongly on descriptions and stereotypes that aren't necessarily true.

I'm also going to point out that I disagree with what another user had said about you wanting to know who you are being an indication of Fi. I can't imagine why an Fe type might not want to figure themselves out, especially considering the mantras society shouts today ("Be yourself!" "Be different and unique!").

Until about a few weeks ago, I'd been unanimously typed by myself and by others as NFP / a strong Fi user, but I was not interested in getting to know who I was or in defining myself until about my mid-to-late teen years. Of course, this could be due to my core 9 enneagram having caused me to become out of touch with myself and more interested in the external world, but I don't believe that I'm any less likely to be an Fi dom / user because of this, because Fi is really more about subjective value judgment than it is about being in touch with who you are and how you feel.

Speaking of Enneagram, I suspect that you might be a 9 as well. If I'm wrong, I'd suggest 2 or 4, but I do think that you should read this (although if you _are_ a type 9, chances are the description will feel not quite wrong but not quite right). I suggest that you go digging to find your core enneagram type (but try to steer clear of overthinking it) so that you can figure out what drives / motivations of yours stem from your Enneagram type, and which of them stem from your cognitive functions.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Flower Hat said:


> Speaking of Enneagram, I suspect that you might be a 9 as well. If I'm wrong, I'd suggest 2 or 4, but I do think that you should read this (although if you _are_ a type 9, chances are the description will feel not quite wrong but not quite right). I suggest that you go digging to find your core enneagram type (but try to steer clear of overthinking it) so that you can figure out what drives / motivations of yours stem from your Enneagram type, and which of them stem from your cognitive functions.


So I took the 144 RHETI question test on Enneagram Institute and these were my highest scores: 
Type 4, The Individualist 26
Type 2, The Helper 23
Type 6, The Loyalist 21
Type 9, The Peacemaker 20

So I think my core is between 4 and 2, I just need to figure out which one; because if my Enneagram is 4, then I suspect I'm INFJ or ISFJ. If I'm Enneagram 2, then I suspect I'm INFP or ISFP. I hadn't considered Enneagram as impacting my view on my cognitive functions; I've always seen it as a separate system. However, what you said makes sense. Once I figure out if I'm a 4 or 2, it may become easier to figure out my cognitive functions. Type 9 did resonate, by the way, but I'm unsure if it's my core.
Thank you for your thoughts, as always. Your explanations are concise, and you're very insightful.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok I kinda suck at typing, but I will try anyway 
I see a lot of Fe from your answers, especially in parts like the Naïvete that you mention and the Need that you have to ask help about other people when feeling down (usually Fi dominants/auxiliaries prefer to Be their own counselor and reach conclusion about their own emotions by themselves, and ask when they really have no clue).
That excludes the Te using for the Fe/Ti dichotomy, so no Te There. I'm interested in the fact that you thought about What type of symbol could the Butterfly mean to you, stereotyping is the Ni that search for some kind of simbolysm Everywhere! Also, the sensory overwhelm is typical for INxJ since they have inferior Se, and you spoke about it in regards ti the party quote! Keep in Mind that It also needs to find a way to be released, maybe shopping is a good way for it 
Speaking of enneagrams, 4 is usually associated with Fi function, while Fe is associated with the Fe functions, since you scored High in both of them It could Be a good clue to understanding Better your behaviour  I see a lot of introspection There , so enneagram 4 is the most probable One for me 
Saying this, I think you could be INFJ or ISFJ, more the former; in regards of the "Gut feeling", it's usually associated with Fi!
I would not Exclude ISFP tbh, It has a tertiary Ni that could relate to you! 
Good luck with your personal exploration, I hope that you find my comment somewhat useful


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

soul_searching said:


> What confuses me the most is Fi/Fe and Se/Ne. I feel Fe in the sense I consult others when making decisions, and I don't have the stubbornness and convinction that Fi has. However, I feel Fi in the sense I'm very in touch with what feels right....
> I've been typed so many different types (as pretty much every feeling type) but nothing feels right or conclusive. I know I'm not dominant Ni because not only do I not trust my gut feelings, I certainly don't make decisions internally, at least not completely. Si fits to some extent but I'm not very detail oriented unless it relates to something I care about, and even then I don't always trust what I remember.


We struggle with very similar aspects of our personalities. So I'm just gonna sit back and watch you get types, haha. I seem to recall you from a year or so ago (was your avatar of a lady in a white dress with long curly dark hair?) If that's you, I can say that you seem much more happy, confident and content now than you did then. Which makes me happy for you! 

Hope you get some answers that lead you to your type


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Jackobuss said:


> Ok I kinda suck at typing, but I will try anyway
> I see a lot of Fe from your answers, especially in parts like the Naïvete that you mention and the Need that you have to ask help about other people when feeling down (usually Fi dominants/auxiliaries prefer to Be their own counselor and reach conclusion about their own emotions by themselves, and ask when they really have no clue).
> That excludes the Te using for the Fe/Ti dichotomy, so no Te There. I'm interested in the fact that you thought about What type of symbol could the Butterfly mean to you, stereotyping is the Ni that search for some kind of simbolysm Everywhere! Also, the sensory overwhelm is typical for INxJ since they have inferior Se, and you spoke about it in regards ti the party quote! Keep in Mind that It also needs to find a way to be released, maybe shopping is a good way for it
> Speaking of enneagrams, 4 is usually associated with Fi function, while Fe is associated with the Fe functions, since you scored High in both of them It could Be a good clue to understanding Better your behaviour  I see a lot of introspection There , so enneagram 4 is the most probable One for me
> ...


I really appreciate your insight, thank you! I think, to be honest, I'm between INFJ, ISFJ, INFP, and ISFP. Granted, dramatically different types, but it's the Fi/Fe line that's blurry for me. As well as Ne/Se. I'm not sure I display enough Ne to be INFP, yet I'm not sure it's actually inferior (ISFJ). I feel like if I have any Se, it's inferior or lacking, but many people see blatant Se in me; I just don't think I'm present or aware of my surroundings enough, admittedly, to be aux-Se. I'm not discounting what you've said, I just wish I had a deeper understanding. tertiary Ni makes sense, though, because I doubt I'm dominant Ni, which would leave ISFP. It's the just the Se I'm doubting, in all honesty. And the Fi to a degree. 
Sorry, I forgot to address your point about Enneagram: It's possible that I have a Fi personality type and a Fe Enneagram or vice versa; that would explain the contradiction I feel. It's just figuring out what functions I actually use vs which traits are related to Enneagram.



daffodil said:


> We struggle with very similar aspects of our personalities. So I'm just gonna sit back and watch you get types, haha. I seem to recall you from a year or so ago (was your avatar of a lady in a white dress with long curly dark hair?) If that's you, I can say that you seem much more happy, confident and content now than you did then. Which makes me happy for you!
> 
> Hope you get some answers that lead you to your type


Thank you! Yes, I believe you offered suggestions in my original typing thread over a year ago. I was in a really negative head space then, and while I still struggle, I feel much better than I did. I'm hoping with all the great and valuable input I've received on my type, something will just click, eventually.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

soul_searching said:


> Thank you! Yes, I believe you offered suggestions in my original typing thread over a year ago. I was in a really negative head space then, and while I still struggle, I feel much better than I did. I'm hoping with all the great and valuable input I've received on my type, something will just click, eventually.


I'm glad to hear that you often feel better now. I liked what you said about yourself as possibly being Fi cognitively with a Fe enneagram, or the reverse. It would explain a lot, and bring you some peace over the Fe vs. Fi dilemma, right?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

daffodil said:


> I'm glad to hear that you often feel better now. I liked what you said about yourself as possibly being Fi cognitively with a Fe enneagram, or the reverse. It would explain a lot, and bring you some peace over the Fe vs. Fi dilemma, right?


Definitely. It's just figuring out which is which that is a challenge (and somewhat frustrating! lol). I think I'm more of a sensor than intuitive yet I can also make arguments for the reverse.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Wisteria you seem to have great knowledge of the functions, so I'd really appreciate your insight if you have a moment. 
@Kinakim - In my previous questionnaire you saw Fi and Se. I'm wondering if you see the same in this one? 

It's hard to discern my cognitive functions from my Enneagram traits, as I don't know my Enneagram type either. Hence, that's most likely why I'm having such difficulty.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

In another thread, someone gave me this to analyze:

_We are to the world what the world is to us.
Explore / share your thought process._

This was my response: 



> Truthfully, I had to read this sentence a few times to make sense of it. But I broke it down like this:
> 
> We are the world (our future?)
> what the world is (what our future?)
> ...


----------



## Kinakim (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh yeah, nothing changed about my opinion on your type, which is why I didn't respond. I'd figured the private messages were enough backing for my reasoning even in light of this new questionnaire.

"I don’t think I’d be all that upset, to be honest. If I were with friends whom I trusted could get us back to town safely, I wouldn’t be all that stressed out (Te; no reason to feel sad as there is a perceivable solution). Of course I’d be disappointed about missing the concert, but I think the only way I’d react with extreme emotion is if someone had high anxiety and was freaking out, because then I’d internalize that and most likely freak out too (seems like a product of you observing the person and concluding that there must be a reason they'd feel that way, leading you to feel that way in a mix of this reasoning and sheer empathy). If I feel safe and secure with the people I’m surrounded with, and they’re calm and can take charge, then I’d be calm as well." - Perfectly serviceable Te-Fi reasoning

"This question reminds me of one of my cousins and her constantly spewing ignorant comments about gay people. (I’m a lesbian, but she has no clue) When she goes on her rants, I’m on fire internally, but I still manage to keep my composure because I’m not one for conflict . I find it easier for me to handle my own emotions, even if I rage and stew, than dealing with other people’s emotions (common Fi characteristic). I always politely tell her that gay people shouldn’t be judged or stereotyped, but I don’t outwardly judge her despite doing so internally. Other people have noticed that my emotions show on my face, so to most, it’s obviously how I feel anyway, even if I try to hide." - The reasoning behind it is still Te-Fi. It's said Fi wouldn't hold back and always go about their own opinions, but this isn't a thing when conflict is visible for at least low Te, because it's clear that the consequences of being straightforward about your judgments outweight your desire to tell her off. As such, in dominant Fi fashion, you take the medium option of more or less saying your opinion, but sugarcoating it so the conflict doesn't arise and you wouldn't be lying. Apparently, nobody can read my expressions, but my brother remarks ISFPs as being easy to read in the sense that they always seem to be emoting by default. I'd take that with a grain of salt, though.

"I’d definitely judge internally. Depending on what it was, my face would probably grow hot, and I’d feel anger or any other emotions in my body first. I feel like this is situation based, and it would all depend on what I saw, whom I saw, and how strongly I felt about it and if it deeply impacted me/someone close to me." - Fi. Clear internal focus. 

"I’ve always believed that there was good in everyone, that deep down people just want and need someone to understand and love them. I can’t really explain this particular value – it was just always there. When I was a kid, I was always very naïve this way – even if kids were mean to me, I’d continue to befriend them and allow them into my life because that good I saw in them shined, and that’s all that mattered to me. But I think I lost sight of this deeply held value due to outside influences (parents, other people, and experiences). I do miss the girl I used to be, though, the one with the rose colored glasses. Another deeply held value is that when you’re in a relationship, you shouldn’t be attracted to anyone else, for any reason. Acting on it was unforgivable. That one person you’re committing to should be enough. Now, this was more of a value that I held with conviction when I was younger. But through past experience, this changed, because I found myself attracted to others for different reasons while in a relationship, and even acting on it. The only way I truly understand the complexity of things (that it’s not simply black and white) is once I’ve experienced something personally, and that’s how those values may or may not change." - Fi. Not because of the values themselves, but the way you express them. If you notice, you'll find that you often fish for explanations and justifications for why or how you felt in a certain way, or why or how you thought this or that, and your reasoning shows that sort of Te with high F tendency to try to get to the bottom of your own emotions on a constant basis. This is verified in the entirety of your responses.

"To be honest, I don’t really trust hunches or gut feelings, I tend to be skeptical and question them. Unless they’re so obvious that I can’t ignore them, when I’m in a situation that requires extreme thought and analysis (especially life decisions), I tend to consult those closest to me. I’ll talk and talk and talk and talk, requiring several different opinions, and sometimes that confuses me even more, yet it’s how I’ve always handled things. I’ve made some bad decisions in the past, therefore I have a tendency to not trust myself and rely too much on other’s input." - To be honest, that's also how I handle things. I don't see my own opinion as inherently reliable, so I consult other people for their wisdom. Your reasoning here doesn't seem like you're searching for validation, or that you want to allign yourself to anyone (among other Fe stereotypes that don't actually happen that much), or even implies any external focus. It just seems like you want to build off the best answer through the knowledge of other people. You want to get to the bottom of a situation, so you consult people the people you rely on the most. Still no signs of Fe. Completely followable Fi-Te internal focus and reasoning.

"There’s a dark side to me that not too many people have seen. There’s a lot of anger and resentment for different reasons – mainly because I’m bitter, insecure, and don’t feel I was given the tools to become more than who I am. I feel very stuck, and while I’ve expressed these emotions, I don’t think people truly understand the extent of them. I repress them mainly because I’ve been seen as selfish and entitled, and I don’t want to be seen that way (Te-Fi reasoning; no meaning or advantage to express these emotions because they just make you feel bad and thus lead you nowhere). I also tend to compare myself to others, and I don’t always express this outwardly. If I feel someone is better than me, I tend to distance myself and watch them from afar because in my mind, they don’t need me. If a close friend gets close to a person I’m comparing myself to, then I’ll slowly drift away, and people never know why. I truly repress my desire to start life over and tear myself out of the confines of my body and become someone else entirely - new soul, new life, new everything. I repress these feelings because no matter how many times I talk about it, how I feel about myself never changes." - This is all more Fi-Te reasoning. Regardless of how deeply your dark emotions go (though I've seen a bunch of ISFPs who felt similarly), you'll find that the focus is still internal, on how you feel, how things affect you and how the things that affect you are perceived and how said perception makes you feel, and you go out of your way to detail your reasoning, as though you've gotten to the bottom of it previously in your life in a quest to see the meaning behind your emotions. 

1) also indicates a Se observation tied to a high F function. You go about the details whilst tying them to how you relate or feel towards them, and there's some Ni in how you also tie them to notions you have. Some people would say that it's Si because it reminds you of whatever (wrongful stereotype), but Si focuses on different things while looking at the photo. Uh, for example, when I observed a similar image (couldn't trace back the one you were commenting on, sorry) and pondered on it quite a bit, my first thought was the colours, since they hurt my eyes to look at and were too vibrant for me. Then there's the fact that the butterfly was really small in comparison and that it wasn't as beautiful as I'd wanted it to be when searching for images. Another thing was the fact that I'm not even sure if the things it's on are rocks, or what, which is also misleading. I'd really, truthfully give a description, but it's too troublesome because the thing that matters are the environmental facts and how I felt about them, even if the thing asks for a description. As you can see from me (and example of low Si; high Si displays some other traits), Si is very practical about the things being observed and while it takes in the things being observed, it concludes them in verifications of what's happening in the surroundings for a purpose; it's an introverted function thing. Meanwhile, Se will go about observations more broadly, taking in everything all the same, from the details, to how it must feel like physically, just about anything of the surroundings themselves out of the merit of the observation itself. It's hard to explain, but extroverted functions will tend to be broader like that. 

A thing that must be confusing you is that you value harmony and care about people's opinions, which seems like a Fe trait. While it can be, it also very much depends on your thought process behind it. I've seen high Fe people who are individualistic and don't consult people for anything, keeping to themselves. However, the way they perceive social situations and feelings will be Fe in thought process. In much the same way, Fi can value harmony and care about people's opinions along with choosing not to engage in conflict out of their own type of reasoning. Do you truthfully perceive situations the same way Fe does? Whether you feel as though you have to be a certain way for the sake of being accepted, if the reasoning behind it is Te-Fi, it's still Te-Fi the same way Fe-Ti people will feel as though they must protect their own values no matter what as a product of their own reasoning. From what I see, you process situations in a very Fi-Te way: you look at emotions in an introspective manner, attempting to see meaning in social situations and emotions for a purpose, and act so as to wield the most efficient, beneficial results (gross summary of it :/ ), relating these conclusions to your own emotions tendentially. As such, my conclusion hasn't changed at all. If you were completely absolutely sure you weren't ISFP and provided me with very good reasoning, I wouldn't say it with this amount of certainty, but since you seem open to the idea, yeah, that's really how I see it. If it seems iffy to you, however, I'm welcome to questions.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Kinakim - I apologize, I had forgotten that I had sent you this questionnaire previously. I appreciate your thoughtful and insightful response. You gave me really solid reasoning. You didn't give me simple behavior based "Yeah, this is so ISFP" or any stereotypes, which was really refreshing to read. Therefore, I really can't refute anything you've said. However, I'm mainly doubting my aux-Se. (honestly, you're about the only one who's given me solid reasoning for my being Fi vs. Fe, so I'm not questioning it as much - however, I do wonder if my Enneagram traits are meshing with my cognitive functions, and there's why I believed to be Fe, initially) I do see how some of my answers are Se sprinkled with Ni, in a sense. But I'm wondering how Se and Ne could appear similar - People have said they see dominant or aux-Ne in me. So... I think once I get to the bottom of my aux function, I should be able to reach a conclusion. Sorry for beating a dead horse here.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

soul_searching said:


> Ugh, so I thought I was settled on ISFP, but I'm not so sure.. anyone else have any input?


What is making you question ISFP as your type?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@soul_searching sorry for the delay I'm being a bad PerC user 



> This butterfly is beautiful. I’m impressed with the colors, even the colors of the rocks it’s resting on. I love how the color tones complement each other so well. I love butterflies because to me they symbolize childlike innocence, beauty, and freedom. They also remind me of my mom because she loves butterflies. My grandmother is deceased, and whenever either one of us see a butterfly, we think it’s her watching over us.


This strikes me as Si. Grounded symbolism, memories, attentive to details and colors.



> I think the only way I’d react with extreme emotion is if someone had high anxiety and was freaking out, because then I’d internalize that and most likely freak out too. If I feel safe and secure with the people I’m surrounded with, and they’re calm and can take charge, then I’d be calm as well.


Seems like Fe mirroring the feelings of the people around it, imo.



> After the concert, I’d probably just want to go back home and go to sleep. I love concerts, but the sensory overload is overwhelming for me; especially the crowds and the loud music. I’d probably politely decline and take an Uber home.


Introvert maybe?



> I’d definitely judge internally.


I'd say introvert.



> I’ve always believed that there was good in everyone, that deep down people just want and need someone to understand and love them. I can’t really explain this particular value – it was just always there. When I was a kid, I was always very naïve this way – even if kids were mean to me, I’d continue to befriend them and allow them into my life because that good I saw in them shined, and that’s all that mattered to me. But I think I lost sight of this deeply held value due to outside influences (parents, other people, and experiences).


I can relate, actually! I really believe in the goodness of people, and if they weren't nice to me, I'd kill them with kindness. I had one girl in my office who hated me because we kinda fought and truth be told, I can kinda think I'm better than everyone, but instead of acting cold and offensive like she did I continued smiling and being nice. Eventually she felt bad and now I'm one of her favorite girls around the office  I kinda went off track there.... This strikes me as Feeling, maybe Fe but I'm saying this because I'm Fe too. I guess it could be Fi as well, it's just that it's the first thing you've mentioned, and it's very people oritented, like Fe.



> I purposely distance myself from mainstream or even pop culture because in some ways I feel that I’m above that (Plus I find it difficult to care when everyone is into something).


Just laughing again because I'm the same 



> I want to enjoy life more profoundly, and I don’t really feel I can do that until I get to the root of myself and learn more about me. Who am I really? I’ve spent my entire life hiding because early in life when I was more open, *my true self was rejected, butchered, tortured.* So the insecure little girl is very much lingering inside the body of a woman who desperately wants to become her own person.


More Enneagram related. Maybe 4?



> To be honest, I don’t really trust hunches or gut feelings, I tend to be skeptical and question them. Unless they’re so obvious that I can’t ignore them, when I’m in a situation that requires extreme thought and analysis (especially life decisions)


Lower N, higher S, I'd say sensor.



> I tend to consult those closest to me


Fe.



> I’ll talk and talk and talk and talk, requiring several different opinions, and sometimes that confuses me even more, yet it’s how I’ve always handled things.


Lower Ne, brainstorming with people, wanting to hear all the possible points of view but then getting confused and stressed by it. And yet you don't change your ways because of high Si 



> I’ve made some bad decisions in the past, therefore I have a tendency to not trust myself and rely too much on other’s input.


Si/Fe.



> having to be “on” when I just want to get lost in fantasy (and I don’t mean fantasy in a magical/other wordly sense, but my own, inner reality)


Introvertttttttt

I'd say ISFJ in my opinion. I don't know where the xxFP (especially ISFP, because Se??? What??? Where?) typings are coming from because I just saw so much Si and Fe in your answers! But maybe that's just me. Don't got with stereotypes, Si doms can be confused with N types because they are too dominated by a perceiving introverted function that can seem like intuition but that's not always the case. 

Also I hope you find the confidence in yourself soon <3


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Adena - Thank you so much. I usually test as INFJ or ISFJ, but ISFJ more so. Then someone suggested I could be ESFJ because of the high Fe, and the fact I don't feel as detail-orientated as I imagine a Si-dom would be. But yeah... INFP and ISFP seemed like a stretch, but while reading other people's convincing arguments and doing my own research, I started to believe I may be a Fi type. Yet, it didn't feel entirely me.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> What is making you question ISFP as your type?


It's mainly the Fi/Se that I'm doubting. I see little if any Se in myself, and I see more Fe in me than Fi. I feel like I'm more outwardly focused, which is why I'm constantly questioning everything and don't really have solid conviction about anything. I don't entirely trust what my heart/instincts/gut tells me (at least not without analyzing and questioning). I feel like a contradiction, because honestly, the Fi-Se type in my resonates. But I don't know if that's because I'm actually a 4 Enneagram with a Fe personality.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

soul_searching said:


> @Adena - Thank you so much. I usually test as INFJ or ISFJ, but ISFJ more so. Then someone suggested I could be ESFJ because of the high Fe, and the fact I don't feel as detail-orientated as I imagine a Si-dom would be. But yeah... INFP and ISFP seemed like a stretch, but while reading other people's convincing arguments and doing my own research, I started to believe I may be a Fi type. Yet, it didn't feel entirely me.


I mean you COULD be socially introverted and cognitively extravorted. How do you relate to the following functions: Fe, Si, Ne and Ti?


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

I get mainly ISFJ vibes from this thread. You definitely sound like an introvert to me. And I also see a good amount of Si/Fe in line with @Adena 's reasoning. 
Apart from that, I strongly urge you to find a way of expressing your true self a little more, because you seem to be quite secluded and tense. Us Fe-users (let's pretend we both are) have a tendency to keep quiet to please others, but our own needs are just as important. If we aren't staying true to ourselves, we can't be there for others to the extent we would like to be.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I wish I could remember where I read it this morning, but apparently, Si-doms are overwhelmed by tiny details? I thought they excelled with details? It's confusing... if the former is true, then I'm definitely a Si-dom. 

I don't know if I have mistaken myself for a Fi-dom because I'm actually a Si-dom? Can either @Adena or @undsietanzt (or anyone) concisely explain the differences of Si and Fi?


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

@soul_searching I'm still not very well educated on cognitive functions, but I am going to answer your question anyway. Actually I don't see much of a similarity between Fi and Si. After all the first is a judging, the second a perceiving function. 
Fi is mainly about making decisions that are in line with your personal values and moral system. Fi asks "How do I feel about this?".
Si is about storing detailed information in an internalized personal system. Si alone isn't about making decisions, it's about the way one takes in information. 
Now, this is my very abbreviated and personal interpretation and I am sure a lot of you "experts" might have just cringed reading the former  
The forum and the internet in general is full of information on cognitive functions. I'd suggest reading Jung's work, if you want to make sure the information is valid. I'll do that as well during the days after Christmas when I have finally some spare time


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

_


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not any closer to figuring out my type...


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd suggest to take a step back and ignore MBTI/Jung/Socionics/Enneagram and all that jazz for a little while. Sometimes one misses the forest for the trees. I understand that you are looking for closure, but we -as humans- are complex individuals and therefore it can take a whole lot of time to come to terms with one's ownpersonality. Don't rush. There is absolutely no need to. Instead, take your time and eventually you'll come to realize who you truly are.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

undsietanzt said:


> I'd suggest to take a step back and ignore MBTI/Jung/Socionics/Enneagram and all that jazz for a little while. Sometimes one misses the forest for the trees. I understand that you are looking for closure, but we -as humans- are complex individuals and therefore it can take a whole lot of time to come to terms with one's ownpersonality. Don't rush. There is absolutely no need to. Instead, take your time and eventually you'll come to realize who you truly are.


You make a valid point. I suppose I've been kind of obsessing over this, but it's become a form of escapism for me.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Still trying to figure out my type, so if anyone can help, that would be great!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@myjazz any thoughts? Could use your insight!


----------



## Starry_sky (Feb 1, 2018)

Before I start, I would like to mention that even though I have typed a few people, I am no expert when it comes to typing, and it is better to take everything I say with a grain of salt. I might be wrong here, but your posts just scream ISFJ to me.



> This butterfly is beautiful. I’m impressed with the colors, even the colors of the rocks it’s resting on. I love how the color tones complement each other so well. I love butterflies because to me they symbolize childlike innocence, beauty, and freedom. They also remind me of my mom because she loves butterflies. My grandmother is deceased, and whenever either one of us see a butterfly, we think it’s her watching over us.


I might be a bit biased here but I feel like this is what an Si-dom might say.



> I don’t think I’d be all that upset, to be honest. If I were with friends whom I trusted could get us back to town safely, I wouldn’t be all that stressed out.


Here is where I am not sure. I have an ISFJ friend and that is not exactly how she behaved when something similar happened. But I believe that was because of her aux Fe which made her worry about how worried our other friends who were waiting for us to reach the destination might be. But if no other people are involved, then she is quite calm.



> Of course I’d be disappointed about missing the concert, but I think the only way I’d react with extreme emotion is if someone had high anxiety and was freaking out, because then I’d internalize that and most likely freak out too. If I feel safe and secure with the people I’m surrounded with, and they’re calm and can take charge, then I’d be calm as well.


I myself am aux Fe and I can *very strongly* relate with this.



> After the concert, I’d probably just want to go back home and go to sleep. I love concerts, but the sensory overload is overwhelming for me; especially the crowds and the loud music.


Introvert alert!



> I find it easier for me to handle my own emotions, even if I rage and stew, than dealing with other people’s emotions.


This sounds like Fi. But I get the feeling that you find it easier to control your emotions because you know that in the long run, it avoids conflict and maintains harmony, which is what I believe a stereotypical Fe user will do. As for dealing with other's emotions, I don't think it is a task all introverted Fe users like to do all the time. They might not be extremely uncomfortable and try to avoid them like inferior Fe users but I have heard a lot of introverted Fe users say that it's an extremely draining task. It is natural for us to feel overwhelmed after dealing with emotions for a long time.



> I don’t outwardly judge her despite doing so internally. Other people have noticed that my emotions show on my face, so to most, it’s obviously how I feel anyway, even if I try to hide.


I can totally relate! And sometimes I find it the best way to convey that I don't approve of something someone said. Fe users are said to be more expressive. And all the Fe users I know are. I find it easier to pick up on their emotions by their face than Fi users. But I can't see why Fi users can't be expressive. So maybe you are an expressive Fi after all.



> But I think I lost sight of this deeply held value due to outside influences


I don't how much of this is true but I have read somewhere that Fe users are more likely to have their values influenced by others. The main idea will still remain but Fe users are more open to hearing new opinions on the matter and the end result will be slightly modified values. Fi users, even though I can't see why it can't be otherwise, are said to be more rooted in their values as these come from within them and are not influenced by their surroundings. And that is where I think all the judgemental stereotype about Fi users began. Anyway, I know that my ISFP friend won't change her core values due to some outside influence. I guess this is why Fe types are said to be more prone to peer pressure.



> The only way I truly understand the complexity of things (that it’s not simply black and white) is once I’ve experienced something personally, and that’s how those values may or may not change.


I don't know why but this sounds like Si-Fe to me.



> I purposely distance myself from mainstream or even pop culture because in some ways I feel that I’m above that


My ISFJ friend would relate.



> I’ve spent my entire life hiding because early in life when I was more open, my true self was rejected, butchered, tortured.


I don't know whether this makes sense but when I used to act extremely Fe, my true self wasn't appreciated and this changed my Fe to an Fi like behaviour, saying I don't care what others think of me, I am going to do not-so-mainstream things and I won't change myself no matter what and when people finally started accepting me for who I am, I reverted back to my Fe. I don't even know whether what I just said is even MBTI related. XD



> To be honest, I don’t really trust hunches or gut feelings, I tend to be skeptical and question them. Unless they’re so obvious that I can’t ignore them, when I’m in a situation that requires extreme thought and analysis (especially life decisions), I tend to consult those closest to me. I’ll talk and talk and talk and talk, requiring several different opinions, and sometimes that confuses me even more, yet it’s how I’ve always handled things. I’ve made some bad decisions in the past, therefore I have a tendency to not trust myself and rely too much on other’s input.


I would call this extremely Si-Fe.
I am not sure about the not trusting hunches thing. I guess it might happen to an unhealthy intuitive. But you are pretty sensing, if you ask me. But I think the second part is extremely Fe and that is exactly how I and all the Fe users I know, (I don't know a lot, though) handle things.



> Shopping (retail therapy, much?), deep conversations (although truthfully, they can both drain AND energize me.


I think shopping energizes anybody but I guess the effect is more on Si users. My ESFJ friend loves it because it engages her aux Si. I like it, as long as it is not always, because it engages my inferior Se. And I can 100% agree on what you said about conversations. Extremely aux Fe.



> Work, having to be “on” when I just want to get lost in fantasy (and I don’t mean fantasy in a magical/other wordly sense, but my own, inner reality)


I'm not sure but this sounds like an introvert.



> It might be useful to add that I can think of multiple possibilities under stress, something that I'm actually experiencing. I mean, honestly, it's possible I'd think of worst case scenarios in the heat of the moment, but to try and imagine it is difficult, because i don't directly relate to those situations.


This is exactly what my ISFJ friend said while I was trying to type her. It is extremely Si-Ne according to me.



> Systematic-Casual
> Casual (P)
> 
> Planful-Open-Ended
> ...


I wouldn't entirely rely on that result. While it can successfully point you in the right direction, the dichotomies are nothing but guidelines. You might as well be a judger, especially since it was so close. It typed me as an INTJ while I am definitely an Fe-Ti user.
*****************​
Conclusions:

You definitely seem like an introvert. There is a lot of Si and Fe in your posts, if you ask me. I can barely sense any Se. There is a little bit of Fi, which makes perfect sense if you are an ISFJ because Fe will be your auxiliary function then and will not be strong enough to distinguish from Fi. You said somewhere that you were bad with details. I personally think that is a stereotype put on Si types. I don't think 'hunches' describe me in one word despite being Ni-dom. Also it will be harder to know you have Fe at first, as it is an extraverted function and you are an introvert. This is where you need the help of people you know. Because it is the function people see first in you. I believed that I was an INTJ for a long time till my friends indirectly made me realise that I have Fe (my intuition sensed it). Plus knowing that I have Ti helped me. I was in an Ni-Ti loop at the time of typing and I found that I could relate to the INTJ than the INFJ. It was my tertiary Ti that appeared like aux Te. So maybe it will help to find out your tertiary function.

psychologyjunkie.com/2017/11/20/myers-briggs-type-uses-tertiary-function/

I can highly relate with the article above (copy and paste in your address bar) and recommend you check it out.

mbti-notes.tumblr.com/post/132118083267/accurate-typing-function-dynamics

Try to find out your function dynamics you use. (copy and paste in your address bar)

mbti-notes.tumblr.com/theory

If you are still not sure, then check out the above link. (copy and paste in your address bar) Also don't forget to research on your inferior function.
There is a lot to read but these articles have helped me in typing most of my friends. But take them all with a grain of salt. Don't rush! Remember, no one knows you better than you. Who knows? I might be wrong and maybe you are an ISFP after all!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

There is a lot of Si in your posting's, overwhelming amount of Si that kinda miraged the Fe some for me.

XSFJ, I am slightly torn between E or I at the moment. I will go over the rest of this thread to see what info is there.

Are you sure you are an Introvert, I am picking up a lot of Extroverted the scale keeps going up and down, I am wondering if this is because you are subjectively inputting this weighing decision into your words.


----------

